# Shards Online



## Tharamnos (21. März 2016)

Im deutschsprachigen Raum scheint es bisher nicht viel Beachtung zu finden. Zugegeben: Ein kleines Indie-Entwicklerteam steckt dahinter und die Zielgruppe sind wahrscheinlich Spieler, die mit etwas Nostalgie an RPG-Klassiker wie Ultima Online zurückdenken.
Aber gibt es nicht auch unter der neuen Generation an MMORPG-Spielern solche, die das "RPG" im Wort "MMORPG" manchmal etwas vermissen? Spielelemente wie echtes Charakterspiel ("Rollenspiel") und Immersion, interessante Storys und nicht-lineare, tiefgehende Dialoge (ich denke an das gute alte Baldurs Gate) oder die Möglichkeit, die Spielwelt tatsächlich selbst umzugestalten, z.B. Städte zu bauen, sich zum Herrscher aufzuschwingen (siehe Ultima Online) usw.
Ich möchte die Gelegenheit nutzen auf das Kickstarter-Projekt "Shards Online" aufmerksam zu machen, welches größtmögliche Freiheiten für Rollenspieler zum Ziel hat - inklusive die Gestaltung eigener Welten. Dinge, die ich bei allen großen Produzenten vermisse.

Bisher musste man sich englischsprachig informieren. Leider ist das Projekt im deutschsprachigen Raum wie gesagt bisher noch nicht so bekannt. Erste Informationen auf Deutsch erhaltet ihr inzwischen aber auf der ersten deutschen Fanseite. Dazu habe ich noch ein Youtube-Link ausgegraben, in dem es (Pre-Alpha-Stadium) mal angespielt wird:

Deutsche Fanseite - https://www.shardsonline.info/
Offizielle Seite (englisch) - Shards Online
Angespielt - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY9V03Fsh6s

Riskiert mal einen Blick und überlegt euch, was für ungeahnte Möglichkeiten das bietet. Sicherlich... die Grafik ist nicht die, die ein großes Entwicklerteam zu Stande bringen würde... aber wer auf Rollenspiel steht, Ultima Online oder andere Sandbox-MMOs gespielt hat, der sollte vielleicht dieses in Entwicklung befindliche Spiel im Auge behalten. Da können die Spieler tatsächlich einmal ihre eigene Welt bauen, wenn das so kommt, wie es beworben wird.


----------



## Tharamnos (15. Mai 2016)

Update: Die deutsche Fanseite ist mit neuem Look nun unter einer anderen Adresse erreichbar:

https://www.shardsonline.info/

Mit dem Alpha-Release auf Steam wird das ganze Projekt bestimmt etwas Fahrt aufnehmen. Dann bildet sich hoffentlich rasch eine deutsche Community (inklusive Server). Ultima Online-Veteranen und Open World MMO-Fans der alten Schule sollten das Ganze im Auge behalten!


----------



## Tharamnos (7. Juni 2016)

Shards Online wurde jetzt bei Steam Greenlight eingereicht. Dort könnt ihr euch einen neuen Trailer ansehen, der einen guten Eindruck von den zukünftigen Features des Spiels gibt. Ihr könnt ihn auch kommentieren und für das Spiel abstimmen. Wenn SO dort genug positive Resonanz bekommt, wird es später auch über Steam veröffentlicht, was natürlich für so ein Kickstarter-RPG-Projekt sehr hilfreich wäre, um eine breite Community zu erreichen. Schaut's euch mal an und - wenn der Funke bei euch überspringt - gebt dem Projekt mit eurer Stimme etwas Rückenwind auf Steam Greenlight!


----------



## Tharamnos (21. Januar 2017)

Am letzten Wochenende hatten Playtester und die Besitzer von Trial-Keys die Chance, die kommende Alpha-Version von Shards Online anzutesten. Wer dies verpasst hat, sich aber über den aktuellen Stand der Entwicklung informieren will: Wir haben eine kleine Übersicht der (englischsprachigen) Streams auf unserer Community-Fanseite zusammengestellt. Dort könnt ihr nachträglich sehen, wie sich das Spiel bisher so gemacht hat, und was die Entwickler für die nahe Zukunft geplant haben - zahlreiche Fragen wurden im Livechat gestellt und im Stream beantwortet. 

Streams zum Alpha-Wochenende


----------



## Tharamnos (9. Juli 2017)

Es geht voran! Das Spiel nähert sich der Beta-Phase. Alpha-Admins können jetzt auch schon eigene Kreationen auf ihren privaten Servern ausprobieren, um ihrer Spielwelt ganz persönliche Noten zu geben. Dies haben die Entwickler von Citadel Studios ja auch von Anfang als die Innovation des Spiels angepriesen: Es wird  kreativen Köpfen in der Community möglich sein ganz eigene Welten zu schaffen, auf denen dann PvE, PvP und RP gestaltet werden können, wie es der Vision des jeweiligen Spieleradmins entspricht. So entstehen hoffentlich zahlreiche Server, die jedem Spieler ermöglichen da zu spielen, wo er sich heimisch fühlt - vom Dungeongänger über den Open-PvP'ler bis zum Rollenspielpuristen.

Haltet euch auf der deutschen Fanseite auf dem Laufenden! Aktueller Early-Access-Release auf Steam ist für den Herbst diesen Jahres geplant.


----------



## Tharamnos (28. Februar 2018)

Hier gibt es mal ein Tutorial auf Deutsch. Wer sich bisher von den vielen englischen Infos abgeschreckt fühlte, kann sich hier die absoluten Grundlagen mal in Deutsch zusammenfassen lassen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uozKvVU9lHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MysticHusband (29. März 2018)

Sieht cool aus, weiter so!


----------



## Tharamnos (1. Mai 2018)

Im Hintergrund werkelt auch ein Team bereits am ersten deutschen RP-Communityserver, was also bei UO als Freeshard bekannt war. Haltet auch am besten im Discord-Chat auf dem neuesten Stand. https://discord.gg/3YHWjq5


----------



## Tharamnos (14. Juli 2018)

Die Closed Beta 2 läuft inzwischen. Wer mal reinschnuppern will, ohne das Spiel zu kaufen, hat gute Chancen im deutschen Discord-Chat Trial Keys (1 Woche testen) zu ergattern. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OifFlABBcVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Tharamnos (3. September 2018)

Bisher konnte man nur anhand englischer Projekte ins Staunen geraten, wie unterschiedlich die Spielerserver und ihre Features in Legends of Aria gestaltet werden können. Inzwischen gibt es auch die Homepage des ersten deutschen Servers zu bewundern: *Arkonvals Erbe* wird ein waschechter Rollenspielserver, auf dem man seine Zeit "in character" verbringt. 

Auf der Homepage kann man sich schon einmal in die Spielwelt und Features des Servers einlesen, im Forum Fragen stellen und sich gemeinsam mit anderen Rollenspielern die Wartezeit bis zum Release vertreiben. 

Vorfreude liegt in der Luft!

https://arkonvals-erbe.de/ (Deutscher RP-Server)
https://loa-community.de (Deutsche Communityseite)
https://discord.gg/3YHWjq5 (Deutscher Discord-Chat)


----------

